

CERN is announcing the discovery of the Higgs Boson particle on Wednesday - mvkel

We live in incredible times
======
Kelliot
I've followed this story (as best as one without a physics degree can) for
quite a while now and it still confuses me.

Can anyone tell me how this will effect my life in the next 10-15 years to
justify the excitement?

~~~
mvkel
It is frustrating, but in short, it closes the gap between Einstein's theories
and modern physics. It's effectively completing the Standard Model, or getting
closer to completing it.

The frustrating part is no physicist can accurately convey _why_ it's
important until it happens.

Still, the fact that it's been 70-80 years since a discovery along these lines
is worth celebrating.

